# getting desparate now



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

could anyone please either record for me or tell me where i can go to watch the cup final on sunday?
i am a lifelong bradford city supporter and seeing as its 102 years since our last final i am desparate to see the game. but due to work commitments i am unable to get back to uk or travel down to the algarve
help much appreciated 
thankyou


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't say where you are in PT so it makes it a bit difficult but for what it's worth, I'd have thought it'll probably be on one of the MEO euro sports stations if you know anyone with MEO?


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry yes i am in proenca a nova, i can watch on meo but would prefer on sky sports with commentary but dont know anyone with sky or any bars locally with sky


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Says here on BBC so anyone with UK TV or you could get it on Filmon
BBC Sport - Football - Bradford City


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

Is there a website where one can watch Portuguese TV re live streaming similar to the UK Filmon?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't believe so, I did a web search sometime back and found one but it didn't work haven't tried since


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks all bbc are showing highlights at 11.25pm sun eve, so it will have to be sport tv in local cafe for me. lets just hope i dont get too carried away if the miracle occurs and we win for the first time since 1911, i can feel a party coming on!!!!!!.


----------

